# How not to deliver an Aston Martin



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

On the rare occasion that an Aston Martin passes into view, it's impossible not to look. Its exquisite sheet metal has a way of making the world a better place, which is why the picture above is so damn painful. We don't have many details regarding exactly how this gorgeous Aston Martin V8 Vantage ended up at a 45-degree angle, but we're pretty sure that's going to show up on CarFax. A quick look at the blacktop beneath the $120,000 supercar reveals that a piece of the truck's loading equipment simply snapped off, resulting in... well...


http://www.autoblog.com/2009/01/15/how-i-not-i-to-deliver-an-aston-martin/


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I...I would kick that guy in the balls, honestly.


----------

